
How NLP Works? - skylai
https://blog.skyl.ai/what-is-natural-language-processing-how-does-it-work/
======
tastroder
Highly suggest changing out that screenshot of [0] you're using as a cover
image. I almost closed the page thinking it was spam because the blown up
version makes it look pretty messy in a desktop browser.

[0] [https://dandelion.eu/semantic-text/entity-extraction-
demo/](https://dandelion.eu/semantic-text/entity-extraction-demo/)

